# Swirl control valve actuator (scv)



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Been fighting a bad idle problem (see previous posts)....anyway. was poking around this am, and located behind (and off to the left) of the valve cover is the Swirl control valve actuator.....I can push the shaft up and down with my finger, but the spring moves freely on the shaft (up and down) and does not "feel" like it is attached or doing anything.....I have not looked at it at all but just felt it with my fingers......

Anyone know much about these things and if it could be the cause of my idle problem if it is closed and/or open when it should not be?

Anyone ever replaced one?

Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

everything can have an affect..

if it is an actuator put power to it and see if it is ..in fact..working...


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

Your correct.....Alldatadiy says to put a vacuum on it and see if it holds.....and I guess I can operate it with my finger with the engine running to see if anything changes.....It is just really annoying trying to figure out the problem, and it is probably something simple


----------



## jblakeslee (Nov 30, 2005)

I might be getting closer to an answer.....Operated the SCV by hand with the eng running, nothing changed......but I did hear a "hissing" back near the EGR valve.....the valve does move up and down when operated by hand....so I need to check the hoses to it.......or maybe it needs cleaning and is not closing all the way??????


----------

